
Typing Practice for Programmers - slowjonespaul
https://coderacer.dev/
======
sock
Nice! It seems to block pasting though, which makes sense to prevent cheating,
but maybe you could implement custom handlers attached to cmd+c/v that allow
access to a cleared-on-load clipboard?

------
neinasaservice
Cool stuff!

